# I know this is a silly question - can coughing hurt baby?



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Pregnancy does this to your brain - especially when you have lost a baby before     

I have a really nasty cold and it has gone to my chest. I am coughing so much. 
From about 6 weeks it is really painful to cough and sneeze on my ligaments in the pelvis. This has lessened somewhat in the last couple of weeks, but sometimes if I am in certain positions the pain takes my breath away for a few seconds.

Sometimes I am coughing so hard I am wondering if I am shaking the baby so much that I will do harm to it.

Logic tells me that it is well protected and floating in a sac so probably does not notice it.
The way the ultrasonographer was tapping on my tummy to get the baby to turn over so the nuchal measurements could be taken last week, I am telling myself coughing is OK.

Please just reassure me that I am not going to detach anything or cause harm.

I am mad I know - a mad pregnant woman - who should know better!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it's something that's worrying you, it's not silly Hun xx
As you say, your baby is very well protected. Coughing won't affect it at all, 
Hope you feel better soon,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

